# Special Day on Galveston Bay!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had a very special trip yesterday for TX Boys Outdoors where we took out an incredible young lady named Jolie Ramos, as well as her parents Mark Smith and Monica Ramos. Jolie has a very rare muscle disease that slowly is deteriorating and she is confined to a wheelchair because she can no longer use her legs. I'd met her father Mark a couple months ago and when he started describing Jolie to us and her situation, it was obvious how much he loved his daughter and loves to make her happy. He said that she's got an awesome attitude and despite her situation still loves the outdoors and actually shot a beautiful whitetail buck this past deer season making a perfect shot at over 100 yds....that's pretty awesome!! We had planned to fish a few weeks ago but have had to reschedule twice already due to weather, so despite the crazy winds we knew we'd have yesterday, I knew we were gonna hit it no matter what. We all met up with my good friend Captain Bryan Brawner over at the Bolivar Yacht Basin and we were off. Right off the bat it was obvious that lil Jolie was a joy to be around, her smile lit up the boat and I knew we'd have fun whether we caught fish or not. As predicted winds were terrible gusting up to 25mph out of the SW, which had the bay looking like chocolate milk in most areas. I think yesterday the man upstairs was looking out for us, because we started catching fish right off the bat at our first stop. (I was shocked lol) We fished protected shorelines and Jolie caught several flounder including a nice 20" stud, as well as a mixed bag of other fish. We all had a blast and it was great getting to know the family and spend some time with great people on the water. Jolie of course out-fished me, but I wont hold that against her, she's welcome to fish with me anytime! We got some great footage for TX Boys and overall it was a trip I'll never forget. Spending time with a youngster that deals with something like that definitely has a way of putting things in perspective, she's much tougher than the majority of us. I appreciate her dad for helping me put the trip together, he represents the Houston Fire Department well, awesome guy. Also appreciate Buckshot Bobby for running camera and of course Captain Bryan for simply being awesome as usual. Most guides would have canceled trips yesterday, he took out a girl in a wheelchair and put her and her family on fish on a day when I imagine very few fish were caught in all of Galveston. To fish with Bryan call him at 409-256-1265. We have another special trip in 2 weeks where Captain Shawn Hebert (Tidal Surge) and I are taking out 2 teenage boys who just tragically lost their father a few months ago. Gonna get those boys out there and show them a great time, Texas Boys style!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sold out of the new long sleeve moisture dry performance shirts and just made a big order, so you guys that were asking about them are welcome to message me if interested in placing an order. Have them in both kids and adult sizes. Also come in black, white or red.


----------

